# Twister is back!



## mondeo (Nov 5, 2008)

http://shop.aspeneast.com/browse.cfm/4,3051.html

I might need to get me some of these...


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 5, 2008)

Sweet graphics.


----------



## powbmps (Nov 6, 2008)

Sweet!  Thanks for the link Mondeo.  Dimensions haven't changed.  

I've gotten pretty used to the 175, but it might be time to sack up and go with the 182.

I'm a cheap bastard these days though.  Hopefully they have some left at the end of the season :-D.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 6, 2008)

I remember those skis....Remember the hole in the tip that was capped off by that red thing?


----------



## drjeff (Nov 6, 2008)

Glenn said:


> I remember those skis....Remember the hole in the tip that was capped off by that red thing?



Yup the chicken heart tip is back!  Can in the boot stretch pants be far behind now???


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 6, 2008)

I wonder why Dynastar is only selling them through one ski shop?

I'd love to try them, definitely dig the old school.  Heck of a bargain compared to the Harts too


----------



## powbmps (Nov 6, 2008)

Same graphics as last years Trouble Makers.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 6, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Yup the chicken heart tip is back!  Can in the boot stretch pants be far behind now???



K2 brought back an ol school logo as well.. The black one with the K2 logo being written/drawn in.


----------



## Greg (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh man. So tempting.


----------



## jack97 (Nov 6, 2008)

is it just me or do the graphics look retro??

no matter, the universe coming back into the proper alignment.... hurray for bringing it back !!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm all for retro graphics.  Maybe Rossi will follow suit and bring back the 4M


----------



## Glenn (Nov 6, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm all for retro graphics.  Maybe Rossi will follow suit and bring back the 4M




Or the 4S. They could "paint" on the VAS dampner. :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Nov 6, 2008)

Glenn said:


> Or the 4S. They could "paint" on the VAS dampner. :lol:



Oh come on now Glenn, of course those plates did all that they claimed to   Just like the Dynastar Chicken Heart in this thread


----------



## Glenn (Nov 6, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Oh come on now Glenn, of course those plates did all that they claimed to   Just like the Dynastar Chicken Heart in this thread



LOL!

You know, I want to say I remember some more beginner oriented Rossi's of the time having the dampener as part of the ski graphics.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 6, 2008)

Glenn said:


> LOL!
> 
> You know, I want to say I remember some more beginner oriented Rossi's of the time having the dampener as part of the ski graphics.



I think you may be right.  You thinking of a dark gray/maybe black ski with the faux vas plate???  That's what my brain atleast is having flashbacks to!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 6, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I think you may be right.  You thinking of a dark gray/maybe black ski with the faux vas plate???  That's what my brain atleast is having flashbacks to!



Prior to the teal green 4S's they had a dark gray and black kind of striped 4S with the vas plate.  I had them in 6th grade.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 7, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Prior to the teal green 4S's they had a dark gray and black kind of striped 4S with the vas plate.  I had them in 6th grade.



And my wife thinks that when I can recall details like that that it's just wasting brain space


----------



## Glenn (Nov 7, 2008)

drjeff said:


> And my wife thinks that when I can recall details like that that it's just wasting brain space




My wife thinks that when I come home with skis from the side of the road that I'm just wasting garage space. :smash:


----------



## drjeff (Nov 7, 2008)

Glenn said:


> My wife thinks that when I come home with skis from the side of the road that I'm just wasting garage space. :smash:



Women


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 7, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Women


Hey!!!


----------



## Philpug (Nov 7, 2008)

Glenn said:


> Or the 4S. They could "paint" on the VAS dampner. :lol:



http://image.www.rakuten.co.jp/sportsx/img10364361558.gif

I wouldn't mind picking a pair of these up.

Smart for Dynastar to bring back this ski, they basicly gave Hart this segment.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 7, 2008)

Philpug said:


>



Whoa! Those are cool! Details?


----------



## drjeff (Nov 7, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Women





Trekchick said:


> Hey!!!



Sorry, let me ammend my statement

Women that don't post on AZ


----------



## drjeff (Nov 7, 2008)

Drool, Drool, Drool.  Just get me back my electric blue and neon green Spyder web race pants and matching headband and then crank some Def Leppard and Ratt on the Sony Sports Walkman and I'm as cool as I ever was back in the day!

Definately a cool paint job on those boards!


----------



## severine (Nov 7, 2008)

Glenn said:


> My wife thinks that when I come home with skis from the side of the road that I'm just wasting garage space. :smash:





drjeff said:


> Women





Trekchick said:


> Hey!!!


Yeah!!! :smash: I'm the one who actually encourages him to bring home skis for our "someday" project. Heck, I've tracked them down on Freecycle!!!!


----------



## Philpug (Nov 7, 2008)

I am not sure which ski that 4S is a replica of. But I know I would ski it. I would paint the Rossi binding to match an old red/white Look ZR and find some red tongues for my Kryptons to make them look like the Flexon Comp of that era.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 7, 2008)

severine said:


> Yeah!!! :smash: I'm the one who actually encourages him to bring home skis for our "someday" project. Heck, I've tracked them down on Freecycle!!!!



Excellent! :flag:

Phil...now that would be a "hawt" setup. :-D


----------



## Philpug (Nov 7, 2008)

Glenn said:


> Excellent! :flag:
> 
> Phil...now that would be a "hawt" setup. :-D


The cat's meow..cool..daddy-o...cool.


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 7, 2008)

Here  kitty kitty


----------



## Greg (Mar 13, 2009)

Greg said:


> Oh man. So tempting.



Trigger pulled. My 175s came today. Just an FYI to anyone considering them. The midsole mark on these is pretty close to 2cm (eyeballed) forward of the mark on my Cabrawlers. The consensus is to mount bindings on Twisters on the line, not +1cm or +2cm. Still probably personal preference, but if I go right on the mark, it'll be pretty close (a bit forward actually) of what I'm used to on the Cabrawlers.

BTW, Aspen still has all sizes, $349. They arrived in one day, free UPS ground shipping


----------



## Greg (Mar 13, 2009)

jack97 said:


> is it just me or do the graphics look retro??





deadheadskier said:


> I'm all for retro graphics.



I'm going full retro and mounting up with bright white Scratch bindings. :lol:






Not using the jib lifter and gotta swap out the wide brake.


----------



## powbmps (Mar 13, 2009)

Awwwwww man, I'm screwed!  I'm 1cm forward.  I'll probably be falling on my face all day.



Greg said:


> Trigger pulled. My 175s came today. Just an FYI to anyone considering them. The midsole mark on these is pretty close to 2cm (eyeballed) forward of the mark on my Cabrawlers. The consensus is to mount bindings on Twisters on the line, not +1cm or +2cm. Still probably personal preference, but if I go right on the mark, it'll be pretty close (a bit forward actually) of what I'm used to on the Cabrawlers.
> 
> BTW, Aspen still has all sizes, $349. They arrived in one day, free UPS ground shipping


----------



## Glenn (Mar 13, 2009)

Pics!


----------



## Greg (Mar 13, 2009)

powbmps said:


> Awwwwww man, I'm screwed!  I'm 1cm forward.  I'll probably be falling on my face all day.



Somehow I think you'll be fine.



Glenn said:


> Pics!



Look at powbmps's avatar. Now if I can only learn to ski like the dude... :lol:


----------



## Greg (Mar 13, 2009)

Well, since a pic was requested, I took one. Plus it gave me another chance to fondle them:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 13, 2009)

sweet, when is the inaugural run?


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 13, 2009)

I might have to get off the couch and take a picture of mine!


----------



## severine (Mar 13, 2009)

Are you guys sleeping with your skis tonight?


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 13, 2009)

severine said:


> Are you guys sleeping with your skis tonight?



They are still tucked in from last night.


----------



## powbmps (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice setup!  All you need is some white velvet poles .


----------



## Greg (Mar 13, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> sweet, when is the inaugural run?



Monday or Tuesday hopefully.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## severine (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey! You're awake and you got off the couch!


----------



## Greg (Mar 13, 2009)

o3jeff said:


>



Wow. The 168s almost look fat. :lol:


----------



## Madroch (Mar 13, 2009)

o3jeff said:


>



mmmmmm nice.....


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 14, 2009)

Madroch said:


> mmmmmm nice.....



Thanks, they still have 1 pair left.......


----------



## Glenn (Mar 14, 2009)

Very cool! I dig the old school graphics.


----------



## Greg (Mar 16, 2009)

Greg said:


> Well, since a pic was requested, I took one. Plus it gave me another chance to fondle them:



These bitches are getting mounted up today. Woohoo!


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 16, 2009)

JP can give you some pointers on painting your boots white!:wink:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> JP can give you some pointers on painting your boots white!:wink:



:lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 16, 2009)

bvibert said:


> :lol:



Don't let your helmet out of your sight!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Don't let your helmet out of your sight!



No kidding!  I could give him my old poles though. :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 16, 2009)

First day on them or any bump ski was yesterday and they definitely can help out people of all ability.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2009)

Lots of twisters at Sundown yesterday!


----------



## Trekchick (Mar 18, 2009)

Greg said:


> Well, since a pic was requested, I took one. Plus it gave me another chance to fondle them:





Greg said:


> These bitches are getting mounted up today. Woohoo!



Sweeeeeeet!


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2009)

Got a few days on the Twisters, and I gotta say I love them, especially after I detuned them. No need for me to ever consider any other bump ski at this point. The 175 is perfect for me.


----------

